

Jade Rabbit lunar rover alive after all, says China - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/feb/13/jade-rabbit-lunar-rover-alive-after-all-says-china

======
pferde
That's good news. Good luck, little rabbit! :)

